# Boulder Creek Flow



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Here it is:
BOULDER CREEK NEAR ORODELL (BOCOROCO)
Detail Graph










It's at 250 right now. I can't find the link for Barker Reservoir, but when that spills the creek is usually good to gor for a week or three depending on snowpack.


----------



## GE (May 21, 2004)

additionally, four mile creek is uncharacteristically putting in 120cfs right now, below the orodell gauge, hence the larger flow in on the four mile section and in town


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

Yep add Orodell and Four mile at Orodell to get the flow. They are releasing some water out of Barker res right now and it is 10' down from spilling. Things are looking good for a good spill, as we got 3" of moisture out of this last storm up here. At some point they will let it fill and spill, I think they are being careful at this point.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

4 mile gauge is worth looking if there's been any recent precip - the burn area tends to let much of the water runoff into the creek. I have most of the relevant stuff correct here, albeit a bit disorganized.

Boulder Creek - River Brain


----------



## Aknoff (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks all. I totally forgot that the Orodell gauge is a state gauge and not USGS - thanks for the reminder. Glad it's still there, and good to hear Barker's getting up there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Aknoff (Aug 24, 2007)

Bumping this back since Boulder Creek is in for rafts. Planning an evening run tonight, but can anyone comment on when the lower bridges (and that one pipe below the high school) get too tight? Boulder at Orodell is showing 647 CFS, and my notes say some bridges were getting tight at 545 CFS. 100 CFS is a big change on a creek that small so figured I'd check to see if anyone knew. Thanks.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Any guesses when and how high it will peak?

I run a cat with a seat and had no bridge problems at 1000 cfs in 2011.
Not sure what changed with 2013 flood. but I have always liked 500-1000 (Ordell).

Thinking of a Friday evening run if anyone is interested.


----------



## Aknoff (Aug 24, 2007)

Good to know. Maybe it's the "space mountain effect" on some of those steep, short drops below Broadway where it feels like you're perfectly lined up to take your head off, but actually have tons of space.

We'll be headed to RH on Friday but will be out most evenings this week, assuming we can line up folks to watch our little guy. 14' RMR, red Astral PFD. Enjoy! 

- Adam


----------



## Aknoff (Aug 24, 2007)

A heads up for anyone rafting the creek. Someone hung a (thick) wooden swing directly above the main current just downstream of the Scott Carpenter Park bike path bridge. It hits roughly bow height on a raft , but is also at the perfect height to clothesline a kayaker. I'll also post this in river hazards, but if someone on a kayak is up for it, it'd be great to cut it down - easily avoidable on a kayak, but very difficult to avoid on a raft and, speaking from experience, hurts like hell when it swings and hits you.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

The peak flows caught my eye. 

But more on subject, I'm not a rafter, but I haven't seen anything in the town run change post flood that would affect rafting calculations.

Back to flows predictions, I sure thought BC might see some good high flows this year after that huge May storm, but my best guess is we're really close to peak or already peaked. Flow is already coming down with this cool day. Still a big difference between the Orodell gauge and the Ned gauge, but those lower elevations flows must be shutting down even if the upper stuff manages to pick up. I would be surprised if it tops 700, but either way, 90s later this week - I'm thinking that's the peak if we haven't already hit it.

Colorado runoff is so short.


----------

